# Pregnancy tips and updates



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Having done a search I've seen lots of you discussing tips from when you were pregnant which sound great, but I was looking for an update as to what worked well and what you may not have predicted which you wished you had. We'll be sure to practise 'bed' and make house changes early, and get a baby doll in for practice.

I am 20 weeks pregnant and the only thing that has changed for Morris so far is we got him off the sofas (he still gets the bed occasionally as a treat!). This means me or the OH end up on the floor most evenings for a cuddle - picture below of this weekend - Morris seems to like pressing an ear to the bump!


----------



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi and congratulations. my wife just gave birth to our first child (2nd after our 2 year old V of course) 3 months ago. Have to say, the dog has been excellent with the transition. We followed most of the recommendations on this website and things worked out great. The biggest one for us was to try to lessen the attention the dog got while my wife was pregnant, so the shock of the baby and lack of attention he got wasn't overwhelming. 

The "bed" command and "leave it" are also used frequently for us


----------

